# Eagle's Head



## linkshouse (2 Apr 2017)

As promised, here is my Eagle's Head intarsia after the first coat of oil/varnish.

Sunny day here today so suspect I'll be spending the rest of the day in the garden  

Phill


----------



## Claymore (2 Apr 2017)

.......


----------



## linkshouse (2 Apr 2017)

Claymore":21jbc9qt said:


> Beautiful Phill, what is the light coloured wood? Beech? and the dark part of the beak looks like American Walnut?
> Cheers
> Brian



The light wood is Beech and the colouring on that comes from burning that occurred using a disc in my Dremel to carve the texture. It wasn't an effect I was expecting but I'm quite pleased at how it worked out. So I learned something for future  projects.

The beak is from the builders offcuts pallet so I imagine Oak.



> ps Ruth's already out in the garden playing with her new toy..... a lawn mower this one will actually start very easy unlike the pile of junk she got last year which was a Mountfield with a Briggs and Stratton motor that refused to start 99% of the time she wanted it to lol



Ha ha. I looked at our grass and thought it needed cutting too. "Unfortunately" there was no petrol in the mower. Even more unfortunate the shop here that sells petrol doesn't open on a Sunday, Bonus :lol: 8)

We're done in the garden for now so it's off to the workshop for me    

Phill


----------



## nev (2 Apr 2017)

You getting quite good at this lark


----------



## AES (2 Apr 2017)

Now that really IS nice, thanks for posting.

=D> 

AES


----------



## Buffalo Chas (2 Apr 2017)

Blimey Phill. You're churning these out almost as fast as Brian now. That head really is very nice.

Charley


----------



## bodgerbaz (3 Apr 2017)

Very nice Phill. Nice choice of wood too.


----------



## linkshouse (3 Apr 2017)

Buffalo Chas":3txevl8c said:


> Blimey Phill. You're churning these out almost as fast as Brian now. That head really is very nice.
> 
> Charley



Ha ha, I might get to be a prolific as Brian but I doubt I'll ever be as good! 

Regards

Phill


----------



## donwatson (3 Apr 2017)

Very nice indeed Phill.


----------



## Claymore (3 Apr 2017)

........


----------



## linkshouse (5 Apr 2017)

Claymore":3g01wvd5 said:


> :lol: I have already hung my apron up Phill  I told you that you could make Intarsia's and now you have proven it! bit like Karate Kid and Mr Miyagi.......when using wax you must wipe on........wipe off .........wipe on...........wipe off now you are Master Grasshopper :lol:
> 
> Cheers and looking forward to the Fox (I bought a large pattern from the States last year and have been itching to do it but always have more birds of prey or stags to do, hopefully I will get the chance to make it soon, its a Kathy Wise pattern with full body sitting)
> Brian (Master Miyagi) :wink:



Ayup My Miyagi don't you dare go hanging up that they apron, we all look forward to seeing your work.

I hate wax on wax off it make yer arm ache. I've just order a rotary brush for my drill so that might make the job a bit easier.

Fox in next post...

Phill


----------



## Claymore (5 Apr 2017)

........


----------



## linkshouse (5 Apr 2017)

Claymore":39zn28c4 said:


> "I've just order a rotary brush for my drill so that might make the job a bit easier" sounds interesting tell me more Grasshopper? lol
> 
> Brian



One of these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301820188883?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Regards

Phill


----------



## Claymore (5 Apr 2017)

.......


----------



## AES (5 Apr 2017)

Gents, forgive my ignorance please, but so far I've only just started using wax.

In my case it was "just" a liquid bought in the local DIY Emporium (smells a bit oily/paraffin-ish, called "Antik Wachs" - yeah, the Swiss can't spell!!) and so far I've simply rubbed it on with a soft cloth, waited perhaps 5 or 10 mins, then wiped it off again with another (unused) soft cloth (an old T shirt if you must know!). Done 2 or 3 times and the result has been "OK" (a sort of satin sheen rather than a shine, which I thought looked pretty good).

So what is it you guys are using that apparently needs several applications (Claymore's post above) and why does it need (apparently) so much effort to brush off (both posts)? And why such an expensive brush? If it needs stiff brushing wouldn't an ordinary (unused) hand-powered shoe brush do? (About a quarter the price in a supermarket).

Sorry for thread drift, and NOT extracting the Michael, honest. Just wondering what I'm missing/doing wrong. (Perhaps I should re-post this in "Finishing").

AES


----------



## Claymore (5 Apr 2017)

........


----------



## AES (5 Apr 2017)

Ah, OK Brian, got it now, thanks. I bought some crystalline wax recently (different brand, Rustins I think) but haven't even opened the tin yet (nor started the Intarsia come to that!) but I've got the idea now.

I'll see how I get on before I think about 20 quid brushes though.

Thanks, AES


----------



## Claymore (5 Apr 2017)

.......


----------



## linkshouse (6 Apr 2017)

The witches brew is, as far as I know, a fairly standard wiping finish. I learned about it in the finishing forum on this website. I gather Danish oil is pretty much made this way but with Tung oil rather than Linseed oil.

Brian is right about how I currently apply the Chestnut Woodwax. Indeed it was under Mr Miyagi's advice that I bought my shaving brush and shoe brush  . However as someone one here's sig says, never do by hand what you can do with a power tool!

The brush is a tad expensive and has been on my Fleabay watch list for a long time. I have arthritis in my shoulder so after a painful morning polishing I decided to take the plunge and get one bought. It looks very much like the one on the Chestnut website - http://www.chestnutproducts.co.uk/results.php?cat=Polishing Brushes and I would probably have bought their own if they sold online directly. If you think this one is expensive check out the price of their drum and mop versions :shock: 

Thanks for the tip about warming the wood though Brian. I do my polishing in the house, at this time of year, as the polish is a tad hard in the workshop but I never though of warming the wood.

Regards

Phill


----------



## AES (6 Apr 2017)

OK, all understood, thanks Phill. Having had no experience at all of this type of wax (not yet anyway!) I was wondering.

Being a bit "sick" in the back/arms/shoulders myself, no doubt when I get that far with my finishing experiments, I too will be buying such a brush !!!!! (by which time they'll no doubt be 40 quid a pop).

Such is life.

AES


----------



## linkshouse (8 Apr 2017)

The brush has arrived and I must say it is the dog's wotsits!

Just went over the foxes head with it and it has polished up lovely. Lot easier than doing by hand.


----------



## Claymore (8 Apr 2017)

........


----------



## linkshouse (8 Apr 2017)

I used in the drill press but I would have thought it would work fine in a hand drill too.

If I make something big  any time soon I'll be able to give it a go then.

Phill


----------



## Claymore (8 Apr 2017)

......


----------



## linkshouse (8 Apr 2017)

Claymore":rww7s33m said:


> aye it will be much more use in the cordless drill for the big stuff, anything that saves creating more aches and pains is a good thing especially when ya knocking on a bit lol :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> Brian
> ps You have a new online customer and VERY impressed with my purchase  can't much out in the workshop today s hands playing silly pippers and already spilt a cuppa  good job we don't dine out much as couldn't afford to pay for the damaged crockery :lol:



Thanks Brian.

Sorry to hear about the hands.

Can't wait to see your version of the intarsia.

Phill


----------



## Claymore (8 Apr 2017)

........


----------



## linkshouse (8 Apr 2017)

Claymore":39dgbqqw said:


> No more Grasshopper and Mr Myagi more Dynamic Duo.......Ruth just said Ant and Dec lol
> 
> Aye the Coo is superb and i have some lovely wood for it.
> Cheers
> ...



Use yer teeth!!!!

I thought you were going to say that you'd opened the bag and chucked them across the floor  

Phill


----------

